# How long between goat kids?



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Just finished (I think) kidding our second baby Saanen. Last year we were blessed with one female & again this year! 

Since I have yet to experience twins (or triplets, or quads, goodness!!), how long, usually, between delivery of the next kid? 

I'm assuming that Mom's done now, it's been over three hours now & she just a tiny more afterbirth to drop.

Going to go back now to see how Mom & baby are doing!

PS- THANKS SO MUCH for all of you that are on this forum, helping with all the animal questions, all the time! :angel:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If she is passing the afterbirth then she should be done. Maybe next year she'll have twins or triplets for you. I have had twins many times but never blessed with triplets either. Good luck and congratulations on the new little doe. Don't forget we all like to see the new baby pictures.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

They are going to vary times between kids. I had a doe take about 45 min for her trips this year...she'd get one totally cleaned off and then some take her sweet time having the next one, etc.
Others have gone maybe 20 minutes to have them (trips) An FF this yr had twins, didn't time her but she probably took about 15 minutes. 
When they are done they act done. I don't know how to explain it other than they have stopped getting up & down & pawing the ground (some more than others)
Last yr an experienced Nubian fooled me. She had 3, got up pawed the heck out of the straw like she was digging to China. This was my second kidding with her. "Oh good girl the afterbirth so soon" Nope, it was #4.
That was probably a 20 minute episode as well.


----------

